# Swissvax sticker



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any small swissvax stickers, just ones to say like this car has had a coat of swissvax wax for example?

Thanks


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

A swissvax authorised guy is your best bet. I have one on my car but I got that from my ex


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Right ill have a smooch around just would like one or two on my car


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Call swissvax hq I know the sv guys have to pay for them so you might get lucky by calling the office


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I sent away for some by email and got some sent to me for free.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone got pictures of what the stickers look like?


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll get a photo for you in a minute.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Phone pics.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers I could have a few uses for them  will send an email later.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats what i want just small eindow sticker i emailed swissvax on friday night no reply yet, just used my sv onyx and its already amazed me


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think they replied to me, they just turned up a couple of weeks later.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

They haven't replied yet and wont have my address  haha


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Just shoot them another email, or call them


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Received an email from SV austria they have forwarded my address to SV UK so hopefully will get something fingers crossed.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Ever get anything from this?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

They never sent me one, however went to there open day and they gave me a handful. Due to me being so kind as to let them use one of my images for there Facebook cover photo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> They never sent me one, however went to there open day and they gave me a handful. Due to me being so kind as to let them use one of my images for there Facebook cover photo
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Just PM'd you about this Rob :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just been deciding where to put the stickers, front doors didn't look right with the lines, so gone for front window for one of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

i emailed them - never got anything


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Strongey said:


> i emailed them - never got anything


Iv got a few


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv got a few


anychance you can tell me where you got them from?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Strongey said:


> anychance you can tell me where you got them from?


When i was up at swissvax last, ill try get some next time i go, if i have enough i can send you one or two at work so don't know how many iv got


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> When i was up at swissvax last, ill try get some next time i go, if i have enough i can send you one or two at work so don't know how many iv got


That would be really good of you - let me know mate

Cheers


----------

